# The "msacm32.drv/no audio in Flash" problem - extended



## asherf (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Crew - I really hope you can help,

I have sparkling new WinXP system. 2 days old, fresh install. I run an Asus P5K-E motherboard with Soundmax 6.1 (latest, as i understand). Latest Flash player too.

Audio in parts of my system doesn't work. I can hear Winamp, Adobe Premier, WMP. BUT - I can't hear Flash (i.e. Youtube etc.), I can't hear windows system sounds, I can't hear midi.

This seems like a textbook example of the msacm32.drv registry issue that I've spend 24hrs reading about. Everyone seems to fix the problem by ensuring the wavemapper reg key points to msacm32.drv.

My problem is - my wavemapper is fine. The msacm32.drv file exists and is exactly the documented size (2048 bytes). Unless I'm going mad I'm looking the right place (here, as copied from my reg):
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32

I've run the K-Lite Codec Pack tweak tool - but it thinks nothing is broken (I believe it's just an automated version of the above fix anyway).

I've reinstalled Flash/Soundmax several times.

I can only think there must be some problem with my method in the above fix, although K-Lite also believes that all is well. Am I looking at the wrong wavemapper?? Am I looking at the wrong registry for that matter?? It's just that my symptons are IDENTICAL to everyone else's - it seems straightforward.

Yet - I still can't hear YouTube.

If someone can please give me some advice, or show me somewher else to turn. I would be forever grateful.

Thanks in advance,
Asher


----------

